# Udemy instructor encouraging cracked software



## kitekrazy (Feb 3, 2018)

Udemny tutorial showing how to get cracked software.https://www.udemy.com/fl-studio-12-dynamic-beat-making-advanced-skills/learn/v4/questions/2737140


Where will I get Vst's ?
xxxxx · 5 months ago

Sir I use a cracked version of Fl studio 12.0.1 And how will I get Rfx Nexus ,Morphine and Massive vst presets ?


Instructor
· 5 months ago

You want the VST I'm using in the course... if so, give me your email and I'll send it to you as soon as possible.

Part of one of the the tutorials is how to get http://sonic-cat.com/purity/ from a crack site.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 3, 2018)

I posted this to the Udemy instructor:

_ "Pay for your software. Should I screen capture your work so others can see it for free?"_

His reply:

_"Surel, you have my permission to waste your time screen capturing whatever you please As long as those "others" who are passionate about FL Studio learn something "NEW" from my work, that's all that matter to me."


Instructor
· 5 hours ago 
Sure, you have my permission to waste your time screen capturing whatever you please As long as those "others" who are passionate about FL Studio learn something "NEW" from my work, that's all that matter to me.

Me_
_ · 5 hours ago 
Like not paying for software?




Instructor
· 3 hours ago 
Welcome to 2018! lol yeah that too. Look you have my blessing to screen capture so do what you have to do) Let me know when the job is done.

Me_
_ · an hour ago 
You may get the bigger welcome. The developer of Purity has been contacted. Udemy has been contacted. Others have also contacted Udemy. Nice try at avoiding the issue. I made a rhetorical question. I will abide by Udemy's terms. You on the other hand have violated Sonic Cat's EULA and the other developers of the software in your response to xxxx. 



_


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 4, 2018)

https://www.udemy.com/terms/instructor/

No Submitted Content shall infringe or misappropriate any intellectual property right of a third party;

It will be interesting to see how Udemy handles this. If they blow this off I may need some help. I don't know how far a small developer will go over a $49 plugin.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 4, 2018)

Just when you think a developer is not lurking.
https://forum.image-line.com/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=149361&hilit=Razor+laptop

https://www.billboard.com/articles/...hip-with-carnage-pirated-software-controversy


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 4, 2018)

Me
· 5 hours ago
Your video on the Purity download violates your agreement with Udemy. You should remove it. 

Instructor
· 29 minutes ago
My agreement with Udemy if just fine fyi. My course has be active, successful & helpful to my students for almost a year(no issues) You’re just really bored & jealous Paul. Your negativity is not welcome!(


----------



## wst3 (Feb 4, 2018)

While you are 100% correct that the instructor is violating all sorts of rules I am beginning to think that he truly doesn't care, and you may be wasting your energy on him. I hope Udemy is wise enough to clamp down on him - he is profiting from pirating! He is a thief!!!


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 4, 2018)

wst3 said:


> While you are 100% correct that the instructor is violating all sorts of rules I am beginning to think that he truly doesn't care, and you may be wasting your energy on him. *I hope Udemy is wise enough to clamp down on him - he is profiting from pirating! He is a thief!!!*



If they don't who's with me on boycotting Udemy?


----------



## kingseamus (Feb 4, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> If they don't who's with me on boycotting Udemy?


With you 100% on boycotting Udemy and deleting my account with them if they don't cut ties with this jackass.

Emailing them now. Thanks for letting us know about this!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 4, 2018)

I have never heard of Udemy & don't know what Udemy is but that guy is a fu*kin LOWLIFE!


----------



## hawpri (Feb 4, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> https://www.udemy.com/terms/instructor/
> 
> No Submitted Content shall infringe or misappropriate any intellectual property right of a third party;
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Udemy handles this. If they blow this off I may need some help. I don't know how far a small developer will go over a $49 plugin.


$49 isn't much, but how many users got a free (pirated) copy when they may have been prospective buyers? If what you've described about the course is accurate, then even if half of the 285(?) users followed the download instructions instead of making a purchase, Sonic Cat would be missing out on something in the neighborhood of $7000 in sales. Odd that he's blowing it off, but he may really think that nothing will come of it. I'm interested in hearing how this turns out in the end.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2018)

I watched my beloved Gigastudio die from low life weasels buying a 600 dollar library, putting it on their drives then reselling the next day for 60%.
I’m all in on embarrassing this bottom feeder and the grifters who encourage this.
I bought my youngest son FL Studio for full pop.
You want decent support you should do the same.

Thanks Kite.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2018)

How about a link to send email complaining about this urchin.
Seems the site is not looking to help users, no contact us links, no toll free number.
Scams galore...


----------



## kingseamus (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's an excerpt of the response I received from Udemy support: 

"We do not advocate the use of pirated software here on Udemy. The instructors are the owners and creators of the content you see in their courses. In this case, he may be simply pointing out different ways of doing the things he teaches in his course, and not advocating for the exclusive usage of pirated software. 

I gave a cursory look at the course and it doesn't seem to emphasize or dwell too much on this topic (the origins of the program.) As a Udemy user myself, I may not always agree with a 100% of what the instructor may be teaching in a determined lecture. Gladly you can skip and mark a lecture as seen if you are not interested in the said lecture. Focusing your efforts on those topics that can help you progress and advance your knowledge."

Disappointing response. I'm emailing them again and if they don't change their stance, I'll be deleting my account with them and addressing them via social media.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/loudrigejuste
https://twitter.com/ljondatrack


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 5, 2018)

kingseamus said:


> Here's an excerpt of the response I received from Udemy support:
> 
> "We do not advocate the use of pirated software here on Udemy. The instructors are the owners and creators of the content you see in their courses. In this case, he may be simply pointing out different ways of doing the things he teaches in his course, and not advocating for the exclusive usage of pirated software.
> 
> ...


This is a pathetic response and seems to be typical in this technological age. We make money from this but we accept no responsibility for what is posted. We should hack Udemy and see if they give a shit then.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 5, 2018)

Why so involved?

I mean, you don't volunteer at the local supermarket so stop shoplifters, do you?

I just don't see the point of starting a post on VI-control about some guy that uses cracked software.

Outside of the whole 'orchestral composer circle' - ie. for Hip hop beatmakers / EDM Producers etc. I find it's more rare to run into people who actually don't use cracked software.


----------



## kingseamus (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Why so involved?
> 
> I mean, you don't volunteer at the local supermarket so stop shoplifters, do you?
> 
> ...



I think I feel compelled to be involved because a) this instructor, LJ OnDaTrack, is doing something inherently wrong and b) I have so much respect for sample library and plug-in developers and realize that their entire livelihoods are dependent on consumers doing the right thing and paying them for their work.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Why so involved?
> 
> I mean, you don't volunteer at the local supermarket so stop shoplifters, do you?
> 
> ...


This is a place that is specifically about music technology, not supermarkets. 

The point is to get that asshole banned from Udemy and/or to spread the word about Udemy if they don't ban him so people can decide to hit them where it hurts and not pay for anything they have.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm quite shocked by the answer from Udemy tbh.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

kingseamus said:


> Here's an excerpt of the response I received from Udemy support:
> 
> "We do not advocate the use of pirated software here on Udemy. The instructors are the owners and creators of the content you see in their courses. In this case, he may be simply pointing out different ways of doing the things he teaches in his course, and not advocating for the exclusive usage of pirated software.
> 
> ...



You musta missed the video titled Downloading Purity (#100. It doesn't take you to the developer's site to download the demo. 

If he was cracking Sylenth or FL, those developers would come down on you quickly.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

Fire away boys. Let them know.

https://www.facebook.com/udemy/


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

If you want to contact the developer
http://sonic-cat.com/

A top selling tutorial and a lot of your product given away for free.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

What stupid is Udemy is actually liable despite their "it's not my fault" comment. They collect the money and that's who will be contacted.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 5, 2018)

kingseamus said:


> I think I feel compelled to be involved because a) this instructor, LJ OnDaTrack, is doing something inherently wrong and b) I have so much respect for sample library and plug-in developers and realize that their entire livelihoods are dependent on consumers doing the right thing and paying them for their work.


I mean, maybe it's not obvious around here where almost everyone is from UK/US or Canada (or at least the west), but whenever I've talked to someone from Eastern Europe or Asia, they almost laugh at my face when the subject of legal software comes along. Cracked software is very common - I've had music teachers that use it. I even know a sound designer on one of the 3 biggest games devs in the world who uses it. 
So, I choose not to get wound up about it.

Besides, there's loads of cracked games, graphics software and films out there, and for me, I just don't feel that I can cherry pick 'sample libraries' over games or graphics software. Then for me, I feel I should go after every Graphic designer I see using cracked Photoshop and every guy I see selling 'knock off DVD's' on the street.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I mean, maybe it's not obvious around here where almost everyone is from UK/US or Canada (or at least the west), but whenever I've talked to someone from Eastern Europe or Asia, they almost laugh at my face when the subject of legal software comes along. Cracked software is very common - I've had music teachers that use it. I even know a sound designer on one of the 3 biggest games devs in the world who uses it.
> So, I choose not to get wound up about it.
> 
> Besides, there's loads of cracked games, graphics software and films out there, and for me, I just don't feel that I can cherry pick 'sample libraries' over games or graphics software. Then for me, I feel I should go after every Graphic designer I see using cracked Photoshop and every guy I see selling 'knock off DVD's' on the street.



What you are missing is this is large popular distributor who is ignoring their policy.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.udemy.com/fl-studio-12-beginner-beat-making-basics/

Offering FL Bible for free. This was only available as a hard copy.


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I even know a sound designer on one of the 3 biggest games devs in the world who uses it.


He's going to be an unemployed sound designer from one of the former 3 biggest game devs if everyone cracks their games.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 5, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> What you are missing is this is large popular distributor who is ignoring their policy.


You mean what KingSeamus found out, much later than the OP was created?

Yeah, I was referring to the guy running the course, not Udemy.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 5, 2018)

wow is that a lame answer from Udemy. I'm pretty sure they'd get upset if people pirated their courses, and I'm certain this instructor would miss the income.

Why get so involved?

Piracy is theft, and if we can - just for a moment - stop trying to defend it, this case is even worse. The instructor is paid, and he is giving away someone else's intellectual property in order to get paid. That's beneath contempt.

I've emailed Udemy, I'll share their reply (I told them that I would) if/when I receive one.

Pathetic behavior thus far on the parts of both the instructor and Udemy.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Why so involved? I mean, you don't volunteer at the local supermarket so stop shoplifters, do you?





R. Soul said:


> Besides, there's loads of cracked games, graphics software and films out there, and for me, I just don't feel that I can cherry pick 'sample libraries' over games or graphics software. Then for me, I feel I should go after every Graphic designer I see using cracked Photoshop and every guy I see selling 'knock off DVD's' on the street.


That's a ridiculous argument. You're essentially saying that unless people are taking vocal stands against _all_ crimes, then they shouldn't stand up against _any?_

This may blow your mind but ... it's possible to be against shoplifting AND be against advocating piracy. Crazy, right?



R. Soul said:


> Outside of the whole 'orchestral composer circle' - ie. for Hip hop beatmakers / EDM Producers etc. I find it's more rare to run into people who actually don't use cracked software.





R. Soul said:


> ... whenever I've talked to someone from Eastern Europe or Asia, they almost laugh at my face when the subject of legal software comes along. Cracked software is very common - I've had music teachers that use it. I even know a sound designer on one of the 3 biggest games devs in the world who uses it.


And you're fine with that?

Don't get me wrong, if you don't want to get involved, then don't. It does seem a little odd, though, that you believe it's a waste of time to speak _against_ piracy, yet you _do_ seem to believe it's worth your time and effort to speak against those who want to stop it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.udemy.com/terms/copyright/


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 5, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> How about a link to send email complaining about this urchin.
> Seems the site is not looking to help users, no contact us links, no toll free number.
> Scams galore...



Go to their FB listed in this thread. That seems to attract attention if we litter it.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 5, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> .. against _all_ crimes, then they shouldn't stand up against _any?_
> 
> ...And you're fine with that?


My point was:
If you go to great lengths when you see a guy using cracked music software, at least do the same when you see a guy with cracked Windows 10, Fifa or Photoshop.
Cause they are all the same.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> My point was:
> If you go to great lengths when you see a guy using cracked music software, at least do the same when you see a guy with cracked Windows 10, Fifa or Photoshop.
> Cause they are all the same.


With all due respect, I think this reasoning is an excuse to do nothing. _"I can't solve everything, so I shouldn't try to solve anything."_


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 6, 2018)

I know people who use cracked software cause they’re broke. I know others who use it because someone “gives” it to them, and they AIN’T broke. It’s such a weird mindset. I generally suspect that people who go out of their way to talk about “everybody’s doing it” or “you can’t stop it” are justifying their own use of cracks.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 6, 2018)

I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results. 
Or track down hacker groups and report them.

Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.

If the idea now is to bring down Udemy, I can't help feeling a bit sorry for the 1000s of users, who'd then miss out of their courses.

I can't believe people actually think I defend piracy, when I'm in fact defending the fact that you are only interested in your own little bubble.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 6, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results.
> Or track down hacker groups and report them.
> 
> Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.
> ...


Do you work for udemy? Or at least have some classes on udemy


----------



## clisma (Feb 6, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results.
> Or track down hacker groups and report them.
> 
> Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.
> ...


You know, for me it’s not that he’s a single guy doing it: it’s that he is a guy who is actively promoting the use of cracked software and therefore legitimizing it to his legion of pupils. THAT is extremely hard to defend, no matter the circumstance.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 6, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results.
> Or track down hacker groups and report them.
> 
> Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.
> ...


Our "own little bubbles" are the only things we can change, so what's the problem with trying to do something where we can?

This is a matter where KiteKrazy saw - with his own eyes, in his "own little bubble" - piracy being not only condoned, but encouraged. So he's trying to do something about it by pressuring Udemy into doing what they should be doing on their own. What's so horribly wrong with that?

Yes, yes, yes, we all understand that piracy is widespread and we're not going to end it, but can't we at least try to get instructors to not _encourage_ it when we see it happen right in front of us? Is that really that crazy of a notion that you feel the need to keep arguing against it?

More to the point, why is it that instead of reacting directly to the crime he sees, KiteKrazy should instead join FACT and start tracking down hacker groups, and go out looking for torrent sites, and then search for people using cracks of Photoshop, and then investigate where people might be using cracks of Windows? Not that I have an issue with anyone who wants to do that, but what exactly is it that makes it so _those_ are things he should be doing instead of reacting directly to what he saw, in a field he actually lives in?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 6, 2018)

I agree with @kitekrazy 

The guy is a low-life.


----------



## Luke W (Feb 6, 2018)

This is more troubling that just a teenager downloading cracked software in his bedroom (which isn't right either). But because this is an educational course for students hoping to enter the industry, the instructor's encouragement of theft is exponential - because education is by nature exponential. Trying to stop online classes from promoting piracy is a particularly valuable use of time. This instructor, whether intentionally or not, is helping foster a culture where stealing software is normal, expected and harmless. Contrary to R. Soul's contention, some energy spent to stop an online educator from showing students how to steal could potentially stop many future thefts - dozens, hundreds? Education websites should be champions against theft, explaining the cost of piracy while they have their student's ears, not encouraging it.


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 6, 2018)

This is why PACE iLok & license dongles exist.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow. I am currently studying some Music Theory courses from Udemy (that I obviously have paid for). Would be a shame if they closed down as the Theory courses are actually the best I have ever studied (so far).


----------



## SirkusPi (Feb 6, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results.
> Or track down hacker groups and report them.
> 
> Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.
> ...



I am just mystified as to why you seem so offended that @kitekrazy is going after this guy.

Yes, there are many others. Yes, there are worse offenders. But so what? That doesn't mean this guy doesn't deserve censure too.


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 6, 2018)

Pirating 49 bucks? Geesh Either someone is REALLY REALLY broke, cheap or an a**hole. I fear if that instructor is telling the truth, and he really has been going SUCCESSFULLY for a whole year. Then udemy may be turning a blind eye to keep the viewers profit. However, a bunch of emails and random post online about it should get they're attention.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 6, 2018)

A guy who basically prides himself with pirating something on principle that costs measly 50 bucks deserves a good ol' slapping.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 6, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results.
> Or track down hacker groups and report them.
> 
> Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.
> ...



There is some ignorance here on your behalf. People report illegal download links all of the time. Google has a webpage for you to report. BTW did you read the Billboard article about Karnage and Razor laptops? As for sites advertising illegal downloads for a monthly fee that claim they have certain software, do you really think there is honor among thieves? BTW did you see the credentials of the instructor? 
It's not about bringing down Udemy but that's who the developers go to first.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 6, 2018)

BTW I noticed some of you posted on the Udemy FB page. That prompted a PM from Udemy for me to give more information. Thanks for the support. The sad thing though is I really liked the instructor's tutorials.


----------



## hawpri (Feb 6, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> BTW I noticed some of you posted on the Udemy FB page. That prompted a PM from Udemy for me to give more information. Thanks for the support. The sad thing though is I really liked the instructor's tutorials.


I asked them about the issue in general terms in a private message. I'll post an update later on if anything comes of it.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 6, 2018)

Kudos for what u Doing kite.
If they advertise or are talked about in other forums then also there we should go


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 6, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> Kudos for what u Doing kite.
> If they advertise or are talked about in other forums then also there we should go



KVR? I knew this forum would give the most support.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 7, 2018)

Should we get the FBI involved?


----------



## kingseamus (Feb 9, 2018)

Latest response from Udemy:

*"Hi Thomas,

I'm the Trust and Safety Support lead at Udemy, my name is Athena. I'm sorry this thread has been so frustrating.

Udemy would not support courses that promote or instruct illegal activities, you are of course correct. This instructor is no longer on the site. 

Thank you for highlighting this, and for your patience along the way. Please feel free to reach out to [email protected] for any policy concerns you might have in the future. I'm happy to help you personally if you'd like to address it to me by name.

Best regards,
Athena
Udemy Trust & Safety"*

Looks like they gave LJ OnDaTrack the boot. Thanks again to kitekrazy for bringing this to everyone’s attention!


----------



## hawpri (Feb 9, 2018)

That's a lot better than the responses I was getting. I'm really glad someone got the attention of the right person.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 9, 2018)

I got an email that he was removed. Part of me is sad about it since I liked the tutorials. Plus I also found out he gave away about 800 copies of the FL Studio Bible which was only available in hard copy.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Feb 10, 2018)

Shame they can’t take back the money he’s been paid.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 10, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Why so involved?
> 
> I mean, you don't volunteer at the local supermarket so stop shoplifters, do you?
> 
> ...



Yeah, but do you turn a blind eye and let someone walk out of the store with a stolen item without telling the shop owners? Saying that "everyone does it" is not an argument. It's a continuous battle that we need to fight. I have been a victim of piracy on many occasions, and it's bull. Those who argue for it basically say something like "it's just data, it's not real." Yeah, well, if it's not real, why are you stealing it? Your theft justifies its value. In reality, they are morally justifying breaking the law --they can't handle the cognitive dissonance. 
Sure, nobody likes a snitch, or some bull crap like that. I don't care. Report them.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 10, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Shame they can’t take back the money he’s been paid.



1000 users can no longer access his material. Part of me wonders if this wouldn't have come to a conclusion if it weren't for the FB posts from here.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 13, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I suggest anyone who's serious about piracy go and find Torrent websites, P2P software and report it to organisations like FACT. Then you might actually get some results.
> Or track down hacker groups and report them.
> 
> Going after a single guy is really a bit trivial in the overall scheme of things.
> ...



Understood, but I think you're taking this way out of the boundaries of the issue at hand concerning this Udemy teacher. I have forwarded YouTube videos to developers along with links to their pirated software in the past. They all appreciated, although some had given up fighting this exhausting battle. It is the developer's responsibility once they know about it.

I think it is very valid what is going on here, as this forum does stand against piracy in its own rules and practices, but it isn't snooping into everybody's life to find out if their views are consistent with their actions. 

I support fellow members in such an effort to expose someone in authority sending students on the wrong path, instilling bad habits that would continue stealing from developers, and who is so callous and cocky about it. Don't you think?


----------



## ironbut (Feb 13, 2018)

When I was in college, I'd talk with young students that were just entering the music tech program I was in. Every once in a while we'd get on the subject of some software and I'd find out that they were using cracked versions they'd downloaded. 
When I'd give em a dirty look they were almost always surprised and their excuse was that "everybody does it, right?". 
I never made a point of bringing it up but I think that most students get the message from their peers and certainly from the instructors. 
I think that once you've been around for a bit, you realize that these guys are just like us. They aren't exactly driving Bugatti Royale's. They love what they're doing and hope to make a decent living off of it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 13, 2018)

ironbut said:


> When I was in college, I'd talk with young students that were just entering the music tech program I was in. Every once in a while we'd get on the subject of some software and I'd find out that they were using cracked versions they'd downloaded.
> When I'd give em a dirty look they were almost always surprised and their excuse was that "everybody does it, right?".
> I never made a point of bringing it up but I think that most students get the message from their peers and certainly from the instructors.
> *I think that once you've been around for a bit, you realize that these guys are just like us. They aren't exactly driving Bugatti Royale's. They love what they're doing and hope to make a decent living off of it.*



Too often they put their faith in the tools vs. ability. If you looked at the profile of the instructor that was removed he is working professionally. So basically they take these habits with them. I've seen where people have cranked out amazing stuff using stock tools in a DAW. They also think success in the music industry is $ signs and so many that are highly skilled work their ass off where skill and $ are a major inequality. Check out Hired Guns on Netflix if possible. No they are not like me. As a wind player a Bach does not make me a better player using a Holton or a Gibson over an Epiphone. 

There should always be a course called Music Reality 101.


----------



## ironbut (Feb 13, 2018)

Not sure if I was clear.
The folks I meant that are like us are (money wise) are the ones who develop and sell the software.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 13, 2018)

kingseamus said:


> Latest response from Udemy:
> 
> *"Hi Thomas,
> 
> ...



@kingseamus got Athena's attention, Udemy obviously agrees something needed to be done. Hopefully the cocky guy will gain some wisdom from life with this, but who knows... Good on them to uphold the law. Should encourage developers and bona fide paying supporters of libraries. Well done guys, and thanks to @kitekrazy !


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 20, 2018)

BTW they refunded those who bought the course.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 26, 2018)

This instructor is back. Hopefully he is compliant because the guy was really good.


----------

